# How many babies can an APH raise successfully? - BABY PICS!



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

'Cos we've just had a tiny, very quick sneeky peak. She only had one last time, so we were sort of hoping for two this time..........









I count seven!


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

bothrops said:


> 'Cos we've just had a tiny, very quick sneeky peak. She only had one last time, so we were sort of hoping for two this time..........
> 
> I count seven!
> 
> image


:gasp: Seven! Well done to mommy and daddy!

I read that litters can reach up to 7 at a time but the average is 3 to 4. Hopefully most will pull through! What colours are mommy and daddy hog? Pictures?

Good luck I hope they grow up happy and healthy!

By the way where has mommy gone lol?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

wow!:gasp: mine have a steady 4 each time

congrats!


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

My first litter was 7 then went down to 4 healthy babies, I have a litter now 8 days old when I seen them first there was 5 now there is 3 healthy babies so I'm guessing after 10 days you will know for sure how many will live.

Love baby hog pics! Can't wait to handle my hoglets next week!


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

wow! thats a big litter! 

congratulations! :no1:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

MattsZoo said:


> :gasp: Seven! Well done to mommy and daddy!
> 
> I read that litters can reach up to 7 at a time but the average is 3 to 4. Hopefully most will pull through! What colours are mommy and daddy hog? Pictures?
> 
> ...



Mom is champagne, dad is Algerian grey low pinto.

Mom is nomming on chicken and cat biscuits, this was a 'hand feed mom at other end, lift hide, snap pic, drop hide, leave mom in peace'. She had no idea we even peeked!



mrcriss said:


> wow!:gasp: mine have a steady 4 each time
> 
> congrats!


Thanks :2thumb:



shiftylou said:


> My first litter was 7 then went down to 4 healthy babies, I have a litter now 8 days old when I seen them first there was 5 now there is 3 healthy babies so I'm guessing after 10 days you will know for sure how many will live.
> 
> Love baby hog pics! Can't wait to handle my hoglets next week!



Fingers crossed for these guys then. This is the first pic/peek so we'll see how they go. These guys are around 5 days old ish.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Aww well 3 of mines that are darker had shown colours by 5 days so you look like you have lots of light coloured babies bar the one with the darker eyes  

Good luck and update pics! 

Shall post mines up x


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

I love seeing hog and baby hog pictures! Baby hogs are so cute in an ugly way but I love them  Keep 'em coming! All the best for the babies.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Dad (Egel) as a youngster











Mom (Mali)











The last litter (just the one!) (Mr Prickles)


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

MattsZoo said:


> I love seeing hog and baby hog pictures! Baby hogs are so cute in an ugly way but I love them  Keep 'em coming! All the best for the babies.



Lol I always think that! So ugly but so god damn cute!!


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow. 

A couple of months ago I hand reared a litter of 5, I would hate to try 7! 

Best of luck.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

emmamalakian said:


> Wow.
> 
> A couple of months ago I hand reared a litter of 5, I would hate to try 7!
> 
> Best of luck.


Hopefully mom will do all the work! 

Fingers crossed hey.:2thumb:


----------



## mickandliz (Aug 26, 2011)

how are the babies doing?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

mickandliz said:


> how are the babies doing?


 
All seven present and correct last night. The 10 second 'peek' didn't indicate any particularly small ones and all seven were in 'the huddle'. Mom is eating like a pig (a hedge - pig!)


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

A pigglewig! So glad they are all well, I know they often cull their litters to what they consider manageable. Maybe shes a REAL woman hedgie, who's like hell yeah, I can do this!


----------



## mickandliz (Aug 26, 2011)

any more pics :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## IamAshlyRose (Nov 7, 2011)

bothrops said:


> Image I & Image II


Adorable little hedgies.
Oh & I love those two photographs!

You'll have to upload some more of these little ones when you get the chance.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

If you insist!


One of the little ones decided to go for a bit of a wander last night and when we found him, he was lying right in the middle of his mom's pureed vegetable dinner treat :bash:

Therefore, we were forced to get him out for a clean up. Took advantage of this to take a couple of snaps!
































After a quick wipe clean, he was put back into the bedding and gently slide back in with mom and his siblings. He's not come back out again, so hopefully he was reintegrated and not eaten :gasp:


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

Fingers crossed for the little guy!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

All good so far!

Mom is good as gold and whilst she was distracted by her dinner, we took a few pics. I know its not quite 3 weeks, but these babies are big and strong and mom is great - I don't think any harm was done.

Mom is Algerian Brown
Dad is low pinto Algerian grey.

Babies:










Clockwise from top - poss albino?, Algerian grey, poss albino, poss albino, algerian brown, algerian brown and an algerian brown in the middle!

Individuals:

Pinto grey



















albino










Algerian brown


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

They are just too cute for words. I want to pet their wrinkly bits!


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

They are so adorable! All seven still too that is amazing! Good work mommy I think she deserves an extra special treat! Best luck for the next few weeks!


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

bothrops said:


> image


Looks like he's wearing little elf shoes :lol2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

More updates:-


Hedgehog huddle...












Looks like one of the Algerian browns is also pinto!










Algerian grey pinto still a cutie











Though the others are vying for 'most cutest'...

















My guess is they will have 'eyes' by the weekend. Can't believe how developed they are before they open their eyes!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

First breeding we had 6. All six grew quickly and healthily.


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

All looking great! Well done


----------



## mickandliz (Aug 26, 2011)

any news on hoggies? :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

They have eyes!

I'll post pics when I get home!


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

bothrops said:


> They have eyes!
> 
> I'll post pics when I get home!


Yay more pics!


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

Looking Good, mine used to have around 6 each time, all healthy and looking good.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I tried to get the OH to hold all seven, but she demanded I stop at 5!












Hi, Pleased to meet you!


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

bothrops said:


> I tried to get the OH to hold all seven, but she demanded I stop at 5!
> 
> image
> 
> ...


So cute! Well done again they are looking great!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

sooo sweeet :flrt:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Tonight was their first proper time out of the nest!


























































Would it be wrong of me to hint that these will be available to go to new homes from the end of February? (Algerian grey pinto already sold)


----------



## MattsZoo (Oct 27, 2011)

bothrops said:


> Would it be wrong of me to hint that these will be available to go to new homes from the end of February? (Algerian grey pinto already sold)


I don't think it will take you long to sell these little beauties! :flrt:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

My friend's hog has just had 8 babies!!!! 

New record?


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

Only just seen this thread.

Well done ..... They are all beautiful :flrt:


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

bothrops said:


> image


Awwwww I want this one !!!!!!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've been following this thread since you started and I think mum did you proud and has made an excellent job of bringing up these beauties! :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

boabloketony said:


> Awwwww I want this one !!!!!!!!!! :flrt:


Sorry Tony, He's been sold already. His name is now 'Jack'.


The others are available though! I have an ad in classifieds. I won't link to it though, 'cos that would be against the rules!:whistling2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

feorag said:


> I've been following this thread since you started and I think mum did you proud and has made an excellent job of bringing up these beauties! :2thumb:


Thanks! She has been an absolute star! Lots of extra cuddles and treats for Mali!:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Beautiful babies, well done to you and their mum:2thumb:


----------



## TINE (Jul 30, 2006)

*how many babys*

one of my hogs her first litter was 6 and she raised all of them with no help, just made sure she got loads of food including cottage cheese a couplr of times a week.


----------

